
Software Business Idea: Make a Software Distribution Platform like the iPhone App Store - petercooper
http://www.philosophistry.com/archives/2008/11/software_business_idea_make_a_software_distribution_platform_like_the_iphone_app_store_and_steam.html
======
spydez
Yes. Yes _very_ please.

Every time I have to reinstall or get a new computer, I spend a week or two
saving & backing up the old and setting up the new - installing dozens of
programs and tweaking tweaking. Anything that helps me out there would be
awesome - especially if it could save & restore my program (and OS) settings.

I always loved Steam because it remembered what I had and happily started
downloading & installing all my games without fuss or needing to re-enter a
dozen CD keys.

How to get app developers on board is the big question. There's a sort of
critical mass that has to be reached, I think.

Another issue is how, exactly, to stamp out malware? Article didn't really
touch on details. Letting the users report it seems mean - making some take
the bullet and potentially get identities stolen and data wiped - but
screening apps before letting them in is pretty infeasible at large scale -
Apple's app store has hinted at that.

